# Erezione molesta?



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

*Eccitato davanti a commessa,assolto*

*Molise, dopo denuncia per atti osceni*


Un cliente si è eccitato davanti alla commessa di un negozio cercando di "sistemarsi" le parti intime. Lei lo ha denunciato per atti osceni, ma i giudici ravvisando solo una "reazione fisica incontrollabile" lo hanno assolto. La curiosa vicenda è successo a un 40enne della provincia di Campobasso. "Il mio assistito - ha sostenuto l'avvocato difensore - stava solo cercando di limitare gli effetti 'visivi' indesiderati".
Alcuni mesi fa, l'uomo era andato a fare compere e si era imbattuto in una bella commerciante. La fantasia si era scatenata e l'eccitazione si era appalesa sotto la tuta da ginnastica. L'uomo aveva cercato di correre ai ripari cercando di nascondere il "fattaccio", ma aveva aggravato la situazione perché la donna, scandalizzata, si era messa a urlare e si era rifugia nel retrobottega. 

La vicenda è così finita in tribunale con l'accusa di atti osceni e violenza. La difesa, invece, ha cercato di ricostruire il fatto ammettendo l'erezione, ma negando assolutamente le oscenità. Per questo i giudici di Campobasso hanno assolto l'uomo per la presunta violenza e gli atti osceni, ritenendo l'eccitazione come "riflesso incontrollabile" e quindi non punibile.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

che esaltata.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che esaltata.


vero??
addirittura chiudersi nel retrobottega


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.........*

Mi hanno condannato per lo stesso motivo....ho preso anche una multa..per intralcio al traffico...e interruzione di pubblico servizio....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hanno condannato per lo stesso motivo....ho preso anche una multa..*per intralcio al traffico...e interruzione di pubblico servizio..*..!!


ellamadonna! e che avevi? la paletta da vigile???


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hanno condannato per lo stesso motivo....ho preso anche una multa..per intralcio al traffico...e interruzione di pubblico servizio....!!


alza il braccio un attimo..


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*..........*

Non scherzate sul mio dramma per favore!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Eccitato davanti a commessa,assolto*
> 
> *Molise, dopo denuncia per atti osceni*
> 
> ...


 
che deficiente..lei intendo


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Eccitato davanti a commessa,assolto*
> 
> *Molise, dopo denuncia per atti osceni*
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


forse le pareva troppo piccolo??


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


una vera cretina.
Ora, seriamente, questo si becca una denuncia per un'involontaria erezione??
mi fanno incazzare queste cose


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

...forse si riferiva alla violenza...di non averglielo dato...


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse si riferiva alla violenza...di non averglielo dato...


scherzi a parte trovo davvero esagerata la reazione.
può darti fastidio ma denunciarlo perchè gli tira è davvero esagerato


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.........*

Passerei la vita in galera....!!


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Eccitato davanti a commessa,assolto*
> 
> *Molise, dopo denuncia per atti osceni*
> 
> ...


vedo che con il pensiero " siamo " sempre lì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sarà la primavera.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scherzi a parte trovo davvero esagerata la reazione.
> può darti fastidio ma denunciarlo perchè gli tira è davvero esagerato



che poi mi chiedo se hanno dato una sanzione a lei...


perchè, se per esempio aveva tutto il balcone aperto...una bella condannina le faceva passare la voglia (almeno di denunciare)


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che poi mi chiedo se hanno dato una sanzione a lei...
> 
> 
> *perchè, se per esempio aveva tutto il balcone aperto...una bella condannina le faceva passare la voglia (almeno di denunciare*)


voglio dire, questo avrà dovuto pure pagare l'avvocato e perderci tempo....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo che con il pensiero " siamo " sempre lì...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vedi perchè sei noioso e non ridi mai?
siam qui a divertirci chiaccherando e tu devi ficcarci la battutina velenosa..
ma se non ti diverti perchè non fai altro??
che due palline ...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Si*

Però mi sarebbe piaciuto aver più dettagli sull'erezione...così da poter esprimere un parere più preciso!!!


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio dire, questo avrà dovuto pure pagare l'avvocato e perderci tempo....



...sono sempre più convinto che lei nel retrobottega sia corsa a fare altro...


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una vera cretina.
> Ora, seriamente, questo si becca una denuncia per un'involontaria erezione??
> mi fanno incazzare queste cose


ma infatti, con quel che succede sta cretina non trova di meglio da fare che denunciare uno perchè ha un'erezione? e cosa avrebbe potuto farci?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

*chissà... ad esserci...*



Brugola ha detto:


> forse le pareva troppo piccolo??


 ... una scena grandiosa, comunque!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma infatti, con quel che succede sta cretina non trova di meglio da fare *che denunciare uno perchè ha un'erezione*? e cosa avrebbe potuto farci?


 Semmai bisognerebbe denunciare chi non ci riesce mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai bisognerebbe denunciare chi non ci riesce mai...


quoto e riquoto


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai bisognerebbe denunciare chi non ci riesce mai...


 

















   galera a vita!


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma infatti, con quel che succede sta cretina non trova di meglio da fare che denunciare uno perchè ha un'erezione? e cosa avrebbe potuto farci?




...è proprio una cretina!!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... una scena grandiosa, comunque!


a me è capitato ad una riunione con 3 persone.
oh..non riuscivo a concentrarmi.
tra l'altro era seduto e si vedeva benissimo


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me è capitato ad una riunione con 3 persone.
> oh..non riuscivo a concentrarmi.
> tra l'altro era seduto e si vedeva benissimo



...e sentendosi osservato si inalberava sempre di più... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















ti capisco sulla perdita di concetrazione


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

*per la miseria...*



Brugola ha detto:


> *a me è capitato ad una riunione con 3 persone*.
> oh..non riuscivo a concentrarmi.
> tra l'altro era seduto e si vedeva benissimo


 ... chi era la terza, per provocargli una reazione del genere?


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi perchè sei noioso e non ridi mai?
> siam qui a divertirci chiaccherando e tu devi ficcarci la battutina velenosa..
> ma se non ti diverti perchè non fai altro??
> che due palline ...


non era per nulla velenosa, se l'avessero fatta a me probabilmete avrei risposto

" certo che sono sempre lì con il pensiero, mi piace, che ci posso fare ? "

il tutto con autoironia e in tono scherzoso.

a quanto pare hai capito ben poco di me.
ok, dai, va bene così. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





però: dici di non corrermi dietro ma rispondi ai miei post anche se non sono diretti a te, questo era per fare una battutina a Brugola, non stavo parlando con te.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

*s'tardo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ... chi era la terza, per provocargli una reazione del genere?


il mio ganzo


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il mio ganzo


 bella lì!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Eccitato davanti a commessa,assolto*
> 
> *Molise, dopo denuncia per atti osceni*
> 
> ...


 non era certo il caso di mettersi a gridare ma è il "ravanare " che mi pare improprio.
non bastava girarsi o nascondere la lievitazione?
bel porco


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non era certo il caso di mettersi a gridare ma è il "ravanare " che mi pare improprio.
> non bastava girarsi o nascondere la lievitazione?
> bel porco


poco fine forse ma da qui a denunciarlo ....


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Marzo 2009)

dovrei avere una denuncia ogni prima mattina allora


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non era certo il caso di mettersi a gridare ma è il "ravanare " che mi pare improprio.
> non bastava girarsi o nascondere la lievitazione?
> bel porco



non si è messo a ravanare...era in tuta e ha cercato di nascondere l'erezione


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non si è messo a ravanare...era in tuta e ha cercato di nascondere l'erezione


 secondo me voleva evidenziarla


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non era certo il caso di mettersi a gridare ma è il "ravanare " che mi pare improprio.
> non bastava girarsi o nascondere la lievitazione?
> bel porco


 Dove leggi che ravanava?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me voleva evidenziarla


Ah ecco... ti stai girando il tuo piano sequenza, basta dirlo


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me voleva evidenziarla



...da qui potremmo aprire un dibattito sul concetto di uomo che hai...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Marzo 2009)

a me succedeva ogni tanto d'estate al mare quando uscivo dall'acqua
col costumino bagnato sembrava il periscopio del sottomarino di "caccia a ottobre rosso"


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me voleva evidenziarla


era già evidente.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non era per nulla velenosa, se l'avessero fatta a me probabilmete avrei risposto
> 
> " certo che sono sempre lì con il pensiero, mi piace, che ci posso fare ? "
> 
> ...


bla bla bla


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...da qui potremmo aprire un dibattito sul concetto di uomo che hai...


 variegato.come per le donne, direi


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me succedeva ogni tanto d'estate al mare quando uscivo dall'acqua
> *col costumino bagnato sembrava il periscopio del sottomarino di "caccia a ottobre rosso*"


 Ringrazia che non frequentavi la stessa spiaggia della tipa allora... altrimenti ora ti collegavi da Alcatraz!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Marzo 2009)

io fossi stato in lui avrei ingigantito la cosa esternando un concetto sul genere:
"no guarda non pensare male,non sono in erezione.....e' cosi grosso anche nei momenti quieti....pensa quando mi eccito che roba diventa....."


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io fossi stato in lui avrei ingigantito la cosa esternando un concetto sul genere:
> "no guarda non pensare male,non sono in erezione.....e' cosi grosso anche nei momenti quieti....pensa quando mi eccito che roba diventa....."


 Allora se lo portava nello stanzino...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

a parte tutto credo sia evidente quando un uomo ha un 'erezione e ne è fiero da quando ne è imbarazzato


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora se lo portava nello stanzino...


 appunto


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte tutto credo sia evidente quando un uomo ha un 'erezione e ne è fiero da quando ne è imbarazzato


è tristemente evidente anche quando non ce l'ha


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> variegato.come per le donne, direi



sarà...

ma di primo acchito sembrava un pessimo concetto...sei stata l'unica che ha pensato a male...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è tristemente evidente anche quando non ce l'ha


parlavo del suo atteggiamento stordita, non dell'erezione


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sarà...
> 
> ma di primo acchito sembrava un pessimo concetto...sei stata l'unica che ha pensato a male...


 La "realtà" finale che vediamo è sempre la mediazione dei nostri sensi e della nostra testa. Per questo parlavo del suo "piano sequenza"... il porco ravanatore


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La "realtà" finale che vediamo è sempre la mediazione dei nostri sensi e della nostra testa. Per questo parlavo del suo "piano sequenza"... il porco ravanatore



...l'avevo capito...non volevo aggredirla in gruppo


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La "realtà" finale che vediamo è sempre la *mediazione dei nostri sensi e della nostra testa*. Per questo parlavo del suo "piano sequenza"... il porco ravanatore


 
non l'ho capita


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho capita



ognuno è norma di sè stesso, e tutto quello che pensa, che dice, che fa...è il frutto di quello che abbiamo fatto e quindi siamo.


P.s.: ma MM sarà più bravo a spiegare


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *La "realtà" finale che vediamo è sempre la mediazione dei nostri sensi e della nostra testa. Per questo parlavo del suo "piano sequenza"... il porco ravanatore *


ah però.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ognuno è norma di sè stesso, e tutto quello che pensa, che dice, che fa...è il frutto di quello che abbiamo fatto e quindi siamo.
> 
> 
> P.s.: ma MM sarà più bravo a spiegare


 Ma non voleva essere un aggressione di gruppo verso Minerva... tutt'altro. Lei nella situazione ha "visto" quell'immagine... per inciso, potrebbe anche esserci andata più vicina di noi tutti, non lo sappiamo.
Il fatto è che che per uno stesso input, ognuno di noi poi crea un'immagine o una sequenza di immagini, legata a ciò che la sua coscienza filtra o al contrario amplifica.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah però.


 eh si...


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non voleva essere un aggressione di gruppo verso Minerva... tutt'altro. Lei nella situazione ha "visto" quell'immagine... per inciso, potrebbe anche esserci andata più vicina di noi tutti, non lo sappiamo.
> *Il fatto è che che per uno stesso input, ognuno di noi poi crea un'immagine o una sequenza di immagini, legata a ciò che la sua coscienza filtra o al contrario amplifica*.


che bel viaggetto intellettuale


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che bel viaggetto intellettuale


 e non ho neppure pagato il biglietto


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non voleva essere un aggressione di gruppo verso Minerva... tutt'altro. Lei nella situazione ha "visto" quell'immagine... per inciso, potrebbe anche esserci andata più vicina di noi tutti, non lo sappiamo.
> Il fatto è che che per uno stesso input, ognuno di noi poi crea un'immagine o una sequenza di immagini, legata a ciò che la sua coscienza filtra o al contrario amplifica.



certo è proprio così...può darsi che lei sia andata vicino alla realtà più di tutti, però è molto evidente in lei quello che stiamo affermando, perchè rimanendo sul testo, si evince che lui sia stato scagionato da ogni forma di violenza o altro, quindi a meno che non sia una veggente...ha un brutto concetto degli uomini (ovviamente mi riferisco a QUESTO contesto!)


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che bel viaggetto intellettuale


Ma neanche tanto se ci pensi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non era per nulla velenosa, se l'avessero fatta a me probabilmete avrei risposto
> 
> " certo che sono sempre lì con il pensiero, mi piace, che ci posso fare ? "
> 
> ...


come al solito del resto


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certo è proprio così...può darsi che lei sia andata vicino alla realtà più di tutti, però è molto evidente in lei quello che stiamo affermando, perchè rimanendo sul testo, si evince che lui sia stato scagionato da ogni forma di violenza o altro, quindi a meno che non sia una veggente...*ha un brutto concetto degli uomini (ovviamente mi riferisco a QUESTO contesto*!)


E' evidente... dando quella particolare lettura, allo stesso input che abbiamo ricevuto noi, rivela un atteggiamento omofobo.
A parti rovesciate, certi uomini in certe situazioni tendono a vedere una certa donna come provocatrice o peggio. Si creano "realtà" mentali particolari, che pensano siano "vere", completamente diverse da quelle che ad esempio potresti creare tu.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' evidente... dando quella particolare lettura, allo stesso input che abbiamo ricevuto noi, rivela un atteggiamento omofobo.
> A parti rovesciate, certi uomini in certe situazioni tendono a vedere una certa donna come provocatrice o peggio. Si creano "realtà" mentali particolari, che pensano siano "vere", completamente diverse da quelle che ad esempio potresti creare tu.



sono d'accordo...infatti io ho pensato che lei aveva le tette esposte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> galera a vita!


pena di morte, altro che galera!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo...infatti io ho pensato che lei aveva le tette esposte


 Un bel regista anche tu ...


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un bel regista anche tu ...



eh bè...almeno...


(sennò il tipo è un pò arrapatino!!)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo...infatti io ho pensato che lei aveva le tette esposte


il che forse spiega come anche tu non abbia questo bellissimo concetto degli uomini nè delle donne, e se infatti subito andato a cercargli un'attenuante (per altro mettendo in croce lei).


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il che forse spiega come anche tu non abbia questo bellissimo concetto degli uomini nè delle donne, e se infatti subito andato a cercargli un'attenuante (per altro mettendo in croce lei).


io penso che lo abbiano pensato quasi  tutti i maschi.
mentre noi a parte minnie abbiamo ritenuto  tutte la reazione della tipa esagerata.
non c'è match..noi donnine siamo troppo equilibrate


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il che forse spiega come anche tu non abbia questo bellissimo concetto degli uomini nè delle donne, e se infatti subito andato a cercargli un'attenuante (per altro mettendo in croce lei).



bè sai...non è che sia normalissimo vivere una erezione improvvisa solo guardando una normale commessa durante un normale acquisto...


stavo cercando delle motivazioni valide....


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io penso che lo abbiano pensato quasi tutti i maschi.
> mentre noi a parte minnie abbiamo ritenuto tutte la reazione della tipa esagerata.
> non c'è match..noi donnine siamo troppo equilibrate


 ma ita ses narendi, o' scimpr'e pirri!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bè sai...non è che sia normalissimo vivere una erezione improvvisa solo guardando una normale commessa durante un normale acquisto...
> 
> 
> stavo cercando delle motivazioni valide....


e si torna a bomba. non hai un buon concetto di lui. diversamente non gli cercheresti giustificazioni in questo senso. tra l'altro il tuo trovare motivazioni valide per difendere lui significa infamare lei. se anche lei avesse avuto una maglia scollata, che sarebbe cambiato?
ha avuto un'erezione, non ha tentato di violentarla. non c'è motivo di giustificare lui, men che meno c'è motivo di dare a lei delle colpe per altro inesistenti; colpe che sono sempre inesistenti, sia dinanzi a un'erezione imprevista che davanti a un'aggressione vera e propria.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

*no intiendo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ma ita ses narendi, o' scimpr'e pirri!


permesso di soggiorno??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma ita ses narendi, o' scimpr'e pirri!


pirresu tont'e mesu


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> permesso di soggiorno??


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pirresu tont'e mesu


vero! Però le paste da Mariuccia di piazza Italia sono famose!


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e si torna a bomba. non hai un buon concetto di lui. diversamente non gli cercheresti giustificazioni in questo senso. tra l'altro il tuo trovare motivazioni valide per difendere lui significa infamare lei. se anche lei avesse avuto una maglia scollata, che sarebbe cambiato?
> ha avuto un'erezione, non ha tentato di violentarla. non c'è motivo di giustificare lui, men che meno c'è motivo di dare a lei delle colpe per altro inesistenti; colpe che sono sempre inesistenti, sia dinanzi a un'erezione imprevista che davanti a un'aggressione vera e propria.



difendere
infamare
colpe


sei eccessiva


son cose che non ho scritto, e il senso di quello che ho detto è chiaro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero! Però le paste da Mariuccia di piazza Italia sono famose!


preferisco quelle di susy in via palestrina o quelle della pasticceria di viale marconi (davanti alla ex villa) di cui non ricordo il nome

e ricordo con sensazioni molto vicine all'orgasmo quelle del ranch bello bello di monserrato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





voglio le paste amichino


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> preferisco quelle di susy in via palestrina o quelle della pasticceria di viale marconi (davanti alla ex villa) di cui non ricordo il nome
> 
> e ricordo con sensazioni molto vicine all'orgasmo quelle del ranch bello bello di monserrato
> 
> ...


 Le migliori di cagliari però sono quelle della "Piemontese" vicino al mercato, IMHO!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le migliori di cagliari però sono quelle della "Piemontese" vicino al mercato, IMHO!


oh racchioni...dall'erezione al cannolo???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le migliori di cagliari però sono quelle della "Piemontese" vicino al mercato, IMHO!


 
volevo citarla ma non mi ricordavo nè il nome nè la via (tiziano? boh!) però te l'appoggio sentitamente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh racchioni...dall'erezione al cannolo???


 
non siamo più o meno in tema?


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh racchioni...dall'erezione al cannolo???


beh...non sono ot


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh...non sono ot


brava pisellina


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh racchioni...dall'erezione al cannolo???


 E che cambia?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> volevo citarla ma non mi ricordavo nè il nome nè la via (tiziano? boh!) però te l'appoggio sentitamente


 Amichetta buongustaia!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Amichetta buongustaia!


nonchè golosa come una merda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e soprattutto qua non ci sono le pasticcerie come le intendiamo noi. stavo per lasciare milano, quando l'ho scoperto. e di fatto non sono ancora riuscita a farmene una ragione


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nonchè golosa come una merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COVA
GATTULLO

racchia...chiedi a brugolina tua  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.gattullo.it/


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> COVA
> GATTULLO
> 
> racchia...chiedi a brugolina tua
> ...


 
buonissimo!!! prendo tutto!!!!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> buonissimo!!! prendo tutto!!!!


fanno degli aperitivi da sballo...e ti danno da magnare delle delizie con l'ape che non puoi credere!! E' un pò caro, ma ogni tanto vale davvero la pena


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.........*

l'erezione più problematica l'ho avuta sfrecciando a 230 kmh in autostrada....!!Tutto vero.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> COVA
> GATTULLO
> 
> racchia...chiedi a brugolina tua
> ...


 
grazie brugolina.
sembra invitante.
ma non è la stessa cosa


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io penso che lo abbiano pensato quasi tutti i maschi.
> mentre noi a parte minnie abbiamo ritenuto tutte la reazione della tipa esagerata.
> non c'è match..noi donnine siamo troppo equilibrate


denuncia e gridolini esagerati,
che non toglie che lui  sia un bel tamarro.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grazie brugolina.
> sembra invitante.
> ma non è la stessa cosa


giuro angelo, è un'esperienza mistica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sia la pasticceria che gli stuzzichini per l'ape, fatti rigorosamente tutti da loro.
fanno delle briochine salate da mangiare con il prosciutto che portano molto vicino ad un orgasmo multiplo carpiato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> giuro angelo, è un'esperienza mistica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sarà mica come quello promesso dall'angelo eh?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> giuro angelo, è un'esperienza mistica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


addirittura?


----------



## Old tyubaz (24 Marzo 2009)

*a me succede quando vado a prendere il pane.....c'e' la cassiera che ha due bocce spaventose sempre di fuori....mi eccito...lei se ne accorge....e si lecca i baffi.....non mi ha mai denunciato.....*


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sarà mica come quello promesso dall'angelo eh?
















   vacci.
se non godi ti rimborso


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.............*

Cambia posto...una panettiera con due belle bocce e baffi...sarà mica un trans...e ti tira fuori uno bello sfilatino nero????


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia posto...una panettiera con due belle bocce e baffi...sarà mica un trans...e ti tira fuori uno bello sfilatino nero????


io lo avevo pensato, tu lo hai scritto.....


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Irre*

Per questo poi...tu passi per il simpatico ed io per il violento da psicoANALizzare..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Una cassiera con i baffi....con una bella baguette nera con la punta rosa.....!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per questo poi...tu passi per il simpatico ed io per il violento da psicoANALizzare.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non fare la vittima!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.........*

Vittima? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti sembro il tipo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Io piaccio alla gente che piace.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  erò...poi psicoANALizzano sempre me....!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vittima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ci vuoi fare, ognuno ha la propria croce....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che ci vuoi fare, ognuno ha la propria croce....


stavo per rispondergli la stessa cosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oscuro vuoi fare il cambio con quelli che li sfracellano a me??


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Irresponsabile*

Credo sia giunto il momento di far a cambio....io penso e tu scrivi....!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Asudem*

Dipende...fammi i nomi di chi ti disturba....poi valuto....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende...fammi i nomi di chi ti disturba....poi valuto....!!


sempre i solito oscuro...basta leggere.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Asudem*

Bè...cara....credo che non ti convenga...tu sai bene...quali son le mie due croci.....!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vittima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non solo te, direi


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non solo te, direi


vero.
Oggi l'han fatto con te .
E' fastidioso ma si ben sa che c' è un po' di crepet dentro ognuno di noi


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non solo te, direi


un'analizzatina ogni giorno leva il medico di torno.
ciao omofoba


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*

A certo...anche tutti quelli che scherzano insieme a me...ma il fulcro della perversione,della violenza,della poco rispetto verso il gentil sesso...sembro esser solo e sempre io....!!Io che sono utente morigerato e posato....


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un'analizzatina ogni giorno leva il medico di torno.
> ciao omofoba



...ma infatti.....


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un'analizzatina ogni giorno leva il medico di torno.
> ciao omofoba








 io gli uomini me li magno


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*...........*

Come no.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi contraddire 
 che da oscuro  ti faccio diventare chiarissimo


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*

Io son chiaro per natura...anche se non ti sono simpatico...è evidente quanto io sia decisamente trasparente...!!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi contraddire
> che da oscuro ti faccio diventare chiarissimo


e da chiarissimo se le scorda le erezioni


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Brugola*

Mi son rimaste solo quelle......vedi tu.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son rimaste solo quelle......vedi tu.....!!


piuttost che nient   l'è mei piuttost


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*........*

Che tristezza quando non mi tirerà più....!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vero.
> Oggi l'han fatto con te .
> E' fastidioso ma si ben sa che *c' è un po' di crepet dentro ognuno di noi*


Infatti a turno lo facciamo tutti, qua sopra. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Detto questo, se ci si inventa la ravanata volontaria ed esibizionista, visto che si discute del fatto in questione, farlo notare mi pare il minimo....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti a turno lo facciamo tutti, qua sopra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è chi lo fa con cognizione di causa e chi no 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 e poi bisogna darsi i turni..grande e verena lavoran di domenica, io prenderei il venerdì se a voi va bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	








il prossimo professorino che metti....prendo un volo per cagliari


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti a turno lo facciamo tutti, qua sopra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è che se foste meno scarsi uno almeno risparmierebbe


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che se foste meno scarsi uno almeno risparmierebbe



ci sottovaluti....


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *c'è chi lo fa con cognizione di causa e chi no*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ci kaiser è sto' professorino???

Comunque non vedo tutti questi psicanalisti che lo possano fare con cognizione di causa, qui sopra!
Si cazzeggia più o meno tutti, e le patenti che diamo hanno il valore che meritano... zero!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Io*

Io no...!!Io lascio libera libertà di espressione...ci mancherebbe!!


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma ci kaiser è sto' professorino???
> 
> Comunque non vedo tutti questi psicanalisti che lo possano fare con cognizione di causa, qui sopra!
> Si cazzeggia più o meno tutti, e le patenti che diamo hanno il valore che meritano... zero!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che se foste meno scarsi uno almeno risparmierebbe


 Guarda che a turno lo fai anche tu...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma ci kaiser è sto' professorino???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che scherzavo


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che scherzavo


 Guarda che rispondere a tono mica vuol dire essere arrabbiati


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che a turno lo fai anche tu...


ma dai? trovi davvero?
cerco di evitarlo in genere,  cioè, traggo le mie conclusioni e impressioni ma non mi pare di analizzare troppo le persone


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*m.m*

Aspetta un attimo....!!Lo facciam tutti ma con il chiaro intento di non esser presi sul serio..compresa quella cazzarona di brugola....poi c'è anche chi ti calunnia con la scusa di psicoANALizzarti...cosa ben diversa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo....!!Lo facciam tutti ma con il chiaro intento di non esser presi sul serio..compresa quella cazzarona di brugola....poi c'è anche chi ti calunnia con la scusa di psicoANALizzarti...cosa ben diversa!!!









e due


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai? trovi davvero?
> cerco di evitarlo in genere, cioè, traggo le mie conclusioni e impressioni ma non mi pare di analizzare troppo le persone


Mica ho detto troppo... ma ogni tanto lo fai anche tu. Ma trovo sia una cosa abbastanza normale, esprimere dei pareri... che poi hanno un valore del tutto soggettivo.
A mio parere l'affermazione di minerva era omofoba, perchè dal nulla costruiva una realtà in cui definiva un poveraccio porco e ravanatore. Poi è un'idea mia, tutto qui.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*asudem*

e due cosa?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo....!!Lo facciam tutti ma con il chiaro intento di non esser presi sul serio..compresa quella cazzarona di brugola....poi c'è anche chi ti calunnia con la scusa di psicoANALizzarti...cosa ben diversa!!!


 Le intenzioni malevole ci saranno sempre... e allora? Fottitene.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> e due cosa?


seconda sciarpetta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è chi lo fa con cognizione di causa e chi no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MM chiama la base nato di decimo. che tengano pronti due caccia


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica ho detto troppo... *ma ogni tanto lo fai anche tu. Ma trovo sia una cosa abbastanza normale, esprimere dei pareri... che poi hanno un valore del tutto soggettivo.*
> A mio parere l'affermazione di minerva era omofoba, perchè dal nulla costruiva una realtà in cui definiva un poveraccio porco e ravanatore. Poi è un'idea mia, tutto qui.


ma è ben diverso analizzare e dare pareri


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Asudem*

Vuoi sapere dove me l'annodo la sciarpetta?


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è ben diverso analizzare e dare pareri


yawn
posso alzarmi dal lettino?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è ben diverso analizzare e dare pareri


 Si è vero... e quindi?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere dove me l'annodo la sciarpetta?


esattamente ma non nel senso che intendi tu


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> yawn
> posso alzarmi dal lettino?


Scappi nello stanzino anche tu?


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Asudem*

Hai capito male...me ne servono due...ho il collo molto lungo.....


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si è vero... e quindi?


 
quindi non puoi dirmi che è normale analizzare.
è normale dare dei pareri, analizzare lo è meno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

chiedo gentilmente che lo staff intervenga eliminando dalla lista delle faccine il professorino. sta diventando una situazione inaffrontabile e ingestibile


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi non puoi dirmi che è normale analizzare.
> è normale dare dei pareri, analizzare lo è meno.


Analizzare una situazione o un comportamento, precede l'emissione di un parere sulla questione. Son due cose diverse ma strettamente legate.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chiedo gentilmente che lo staff intervenga eliminando dalla lista delle faccine il professorino. sta diventando una situazione inaffrontabile e ingestibile


io sono già al check in


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Analizzare una situazione o un comportamento, precede l'emissione di un parere sulla questione. Son due cose diverse ma strettamente legate.


analizzare un comportamento non porta automaticamente ad esprimere un parere.
io posso analizzare un comportamento per comprenderlo o meno, ma mica sempre per esprimere un parere.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono già al check in


 Io credevo che fosse un occhietto, mica lo avevo visto il libro... poi ci vuole la tua faccia da culo a lementarsene, lo hai usato un milione di volte...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*....*

Faccia da culo?????


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io credevo che fosse un occhietto, mica lo avevo visto il libro... poi ci vuole *la tua faccia da culo *a lementarsene, lo hai usato un milione di volte...


segnalato


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> analizzare un comportamento non porta automaticamente ad esprimere un parere.
> io posso analizzare un comportamento per comprenderlo o meno, ma mica sempre per esprimere un parere.


No, ma per esprimere un parere devi sempre prima analizzare un comportamento.
Quindi quando tu hai espresso un parere (e come tutti lo hai fatto spesso qui sopra), hai sempre prima analizzato un comportamento o un'idea.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> segnalato


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> segnalato


 PPPRRRRR


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> segnalato


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> PPPRRRRR


te tu non sei miha lo zio!!
come ti permetti di darmi della faccia di culo???


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*M.M*

Sei un violento.....dare della faccia da culo è svilire il corpo femminile...nelle sue parti più nascoste...!Questo è sintomo di disprezzo...m.m non ci siamo....


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te tu non sei miha lo zio!!
> come ti permetti di darmi della faccia di culo???


 Perchè nella storia del professorino l'avevi enorme!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te tu non sei miha lo zio!!
> come ti permetti di darmi della faccia di culo???


ha ragione povero bimbo...un pò faccia di culo sei ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un violento.....dare della faccia da culo è svilire il corpo femminile...nelle sue parti più nascoste...!Questo è sintomo di disprezzo...m.m non ci siamo....


esprime il concetto violento e penetrativo di una società maschilista e....basta , mi fermo quì che è meglio!!!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Sei un violento.....dare della faccia da culo è svilire il corpo femminile...nelle sue parti più nascoste...!Questo è sintomo di disprezzo*...m.m non ci siamo....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te tu non sei miha lo zio!!
> come ti permetti di darmi della faccia di culo???


chi è lo zio?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha ragione povero bimbo...un pò faccia di culo sei ...


 Minchia l'hai analizzata... però bene!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia l'hai analizzata... però bene!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 Piano, che non è ora di far casino... c'è gente che dorme!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Irresponsabile*

No andiamo avanti...!MOLTIMODI sei anche poco rispettoso della sessualità femminile...mi spiace ma dobbiamo dirtelo....tu non accetti la passività come sessualità sana...credo che tu sia un violento psicotico con riminiscenze di un omosessualità latente e mai sfociata ina una chiara esternazione del tuo ego....!!Ecco spiegato il bisogno di dar della faccia da culo...in realta...hai una predilezione per il culo....vedi tu....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè nella storia del professorino l'avevi enorme!





Brugola ha detto:


> ha ragione povero bimbo...un pò faccia di culo sei ...


vin e vin du, va dar via el cu


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Piano, che non è ora di far casino... c'è gente che dorme!


tutti sul lettino??


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutti sul lettino??


 eh no ...
niente uomini


----------



## Old tyubaz (24 Marzo 2009)

*l'erezione e' molesta......quando non c'e'...!!!!*


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.......*

é molesta chi ti fà notare che erezione o non erezione è sempre della stessa misura...!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *l'erezione e' molesta......quando non c'e'...!!!!*


 sei un centauro al contrario?


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

*sto male..*



Minerva ha detto:


> eh no ...
> niente uomini


probabilmente vivi con difficoltà la tua sessualità a seguito di qualche trauma  subito nell'età della pubertà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi gli uomini offrono l'ape


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> probabilmente vivi con difficoltà la tua sessualità a seguito di qualche trauma subito nell'età della pubertà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Addirittura! E io che pensavo fosse solo un po' rompicoglioni...


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutti sul lettino??


 Ti faccio posto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

preferisco stare in piedi, grazie!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Addirittura! E io che pensavo fosse solo un po' rompicoglioni...


altro ?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

lasciate in pace Minerva! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





da oggi è mia amica.....


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*

Da domani è anche amica mia...forse...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

L'altro giorno ho visto in internet le foto di Gianfranco Fini in barca con la fidanzata .
Le foto evidenziavano con tanto di cerchietto ingrandito un'evidente erezione di lui.
L'ho trovata una violazione della privacy intollerabile.
Strano che non li abbia querelati.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*asudem*

é un personaggio pubblico non può querelare.....!Cmq bella fidanzata si è trovato.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> é un personaggio pubblico non può querelare.....!Cmq bella fidanzata si è trovato.....!!


perchè?? che c'entra la fidanza??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... chi era la terza, per provocargli una reazione del genere?


bastardo, mi hai fatto sputare sul monitor...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?? che c'entra la fidanza??


 
come che c'entra? è lei il motivo "scatenante" suppongo....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> come che c'entra? è lei il motivo "scatenante" suppongo....



cacchio c'entra nel contesto del mio discorso sulla privacy


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cacchio c'entra nel contesto del mio discorso sulla privacy


non c'entra un cacchio!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

*ma quando mai...*



Asudem ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho visto in internet le foto di Gianfranco Fini in barca con la fidanzata .
> Le foto evidenziavano con tanto di cerchietto ingrandito un'evidente erezione di lui.
> L'ho trovata una violazione della privacy intollerabile.
> *Strano che non li abbia querelati*.


Gli fa pubblicità... il machismo di destra!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> altro ?


 Lo hai detto tu tante volte, ti stavo solo dando ragione.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli fa pubblicità... il machismo di destra!


dai, seriamente io lo trovo molto grave.Una violazione incredibile...
ì


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai, seriamente io lo trovo molto grave.Una violazione incredibile...
> ì


 
ma scusa dov'è il problema?? sono personaggi pubblici, politici.
e lei se non sbaglio era un'attrice.
e poi ha ragione natty, per loro è una prova di virilità


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai, seriamente io lo trovo molto grave.Una violazione incredibile...
> ì


senza dubbio.
Mi difendo NON LEGGENDO certi giornali ( almeno non avranno il mio contributo ), ma considerato che l'itagliano medio vive di gossip ( quello si che conta, altro che la recessione ) penso che il mio contributo sia vano.

però, ora che ci penso: a me non mi ha mai fotografato nessuno in spiaggia col costume deformato....è un'ingiustizia!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo hai detto tu tante volte, ti stavo solo dando ragione.


 nessuno te l'ha chiesto, però.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa dov'è il problema?? sono personaggi pubblici, politici.
> e lei se non sbaglio era un'attrice.
> e poi ha ragione natty, per loro è una prova di virilità





irresponsabile ha detto:


> senza dubbio.
> Mi difendo NON LEGGENDO certi giornali ( almeno non avranno il mio contributo ), ma considerato che l'itagliano medio vive di gossip ( quello si che conta, altro che la recessione ) penso che il mio contributo sia vano.
> 
> però, ora che ci penso: a me non mi ha mai fotografato nessuno in spiaggia col costume deformato....è un'ingiustizia!


intanto cosa c'entra che lei sia un'attrice. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Erano in barca per i cazzi loro e un paparazzo che spia e fotografa non è il massimo.
le foto erano in internet non su un giornale

Terzo..chi è natty??


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> intanto cosa c'entra che lei sia un'attrice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un amico con il quale stavo chattando  

	
	
		
		
	


	








non sarà il massimo ma fa parte del gioco e lo sanno benissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *un amico con il quale stavo chattando*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ogni tanto però distraiti che lavori  troppo


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ogni tanto però distraiti che lavori troppo
















   non mi funziona il sistema cazzon a


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno te l'ha chiesto, però.


 Non c'è bisogno di chiedere, siamo su un forum.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi funziona il sistema cazzon a


non ti funzionano tante altre cose a te, altro che il sistema.
A te e al tuo natty


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ogni tanto però distraiti che lavori troppo


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti funzionano tante altre cose a te, altro che il sistema.
> A te e al tuo natty


segnalata!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












attenzione che ti tolgono 5 puntini eh??


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> segnalata!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prima di morire ti faccio bannare


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prima di morire ti faccio bannare


non ci riuscirai mai racchietta schifosetta


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prima di morire ti faccio bannare


 
asu, PER FAVORE, l'avatarro.....


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> asu, PER FAVORE, l'avatarro.....


l'ho segnalata anche per quello!!!
non si può guardare.
io non sono disposta a sopportare tutto questo!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho segnalata anche per quello!!!
> non si può guardare.
> io non sono disposta a sopportare tutto questo!!


questa volta te lo appoggio...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*...........*

Asudem...quella stava con gaucci padre....ti rendi conto?No dico...30 anni più di lei...ma al di là dell'età un cazzone raro...ma dai...un arrampicatrice sociale niente male!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Asudem...quella stava con gaucci padre....ti rendi conto?No dico...30 anni più di lei...ma al di là dell'età un cazzone raro...ma dai...un arrampicatrice sociale niente male!!!


ho capito..ma che cacchio c'entra col mio discorso???


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Asudem...quella stava con gaucci padre....ti rendi conto?No dico...30 anni più di lei...ma al di là dell'età un cazzone raro...ma dai...un arrampicatrice sociale niente male!!!


 Beh se anche fosse... si è arrampicata bene! Bisogna dargliene atto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*....*

Non mi ricordo più qual'è il tuo discorso....!!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo più qual'è il tuo discorso....!!





















siam partiti dall'erezione poi non zo


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*M.M*

Gianfraco poteva aspirare più in alto dai...una smutandata rara....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo più qual'è il tuo discorso....!!


che pirlone!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*asudem*

desso ti segnalo....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> desso ti segnalo....


fallo per bene però.
le cose o si fan bene o non si fanno


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho capito..ma che cacchio c'entra col mio discorso???


c'entra che sono personaggi pubblici e che come da sempre avviene la loro stupida vita e le loro erezioni interessano qualche rincoglionito.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

quanto mi piace il mio nuovo avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















me l'ha ispirato moltimodi dandomi della faccia di culo


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

*anatema*



Brugola ha detto:


> c'entra che sono personaggi pubblici e che come da sempre avviene la loro stupida vita e le loro erezioni interessano qualche rincoglionito.


 ma si ravanava anche fini?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma si ravanava anche fini?


in realtà era lui che ravanava lei


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto mi piace il mio nuovo avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi fa venire la diarrea 
chiedo allo staff di proibirtelo e di aggingere  una postilla al regolamento per gli avatar osceni


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Brugola*

Ecco...e non devono arroventarci i coioni se gli fanno qualche paparazzata....perchè i benefici dell'esser personaggi pubblici superano i disagi!!!


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto mi piace il mio nuovo avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Allora te lo accetto solo se sotto ci scrivi "Utente facciadiculo"!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma si ravanava anche fini?
















   già...e non cercava manco di nasconderla


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora te lo accetto solo se sotto ci scrivi "Utente facciadiculo"!


come siete aggressivi


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco...e non devono arroventarci i coioni se gli fanno qualche paparazzata....perchè i benefici dell'esser personaggi pubblici superano i disagi!!!


hai ragione oscuro, non facciamoci arroventare i coglioni da nessuno!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.......*

non mi toccate er Berluska...che è il mio comico preferito!!!


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Prima su un giornale ho visto una foto dell'avatar di Asu a passeggio a manina con la figlia manager (quella sposata con l'ex omosessuale) per le strade di Milano...vomitevole


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> non mi toccate er Berluska...che è il mio comico preferito!!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Brugola*

Appunto non ci devono scartavetrare le gonadi....abbiam questioni più serie....!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Prima su un giornale ho visto una foto dell'avatar di Asu a passeggio a manina con la figlia manager (quella sposata con l'ex omosessuale) per le strade di Milano...vomitevole


ah ecco...vanadia era omosessuale?
adesso sta con lei...allora povia ha ragione


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto non ci devono scartavetrare le gonadi....abbiam questioni più serie....!!


molto più serie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sai che mi fotte a me se rovinano la vacanzina a fini e alla sua pursell


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Gianfraco poteva aspirare più in alto dai*...una smutandata rara....!!


 Guarda che non è lui che si arrampica... è lei!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

lei ,la marina, ha un qualcosa di maschile fortissimo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*cmq*

Io non riuscirei ad andar a letto con una che si è serenamente trombata gaucci padre....


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non riuscirei ad andar a letto con una che si è serenamente trombata gaucci padre....


io le darei una medaglia 
gaucci è proprio inguardabile


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

*l'avatar*

questo lo preferite?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto mi piace il mio nuovo avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mea culpa...


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ecco...vanadia era omosessuale?
> adesso sta con lei...allora povia ha ragione


 
Così pare. Ricordo che all'epoca in cui si misero assieme era venuto fuori sui giornali che lui aveva litigato con il suo ex convivente per riavere indietro il suo barboncino....e poi questo si fa paladino della famiglia e dei valori cristiani...ipocrita. Che la figlia fighetta, quella della Milano bene, è una figlia legittimata ossia che l'ha avuta dalla Valeria quand'era ancora sposato con la precedente molgie e poi l'ha legittimata con le nozze lo sapevate?


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*m:m*

Ho capito....prenditi una più fica,più giovane,con il sederino meno chiaccherato dai....!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io le darei una medaglia
> gaucci è proprio inguardabile


 da porco
ihihih


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> da porco
> ihihih


sicuramente si ravana


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito....prenditi una più fica,più giovane,con il sederino meno chiaccherato dai....!!!


 L'amour...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Er caghetta si è innamorato, sennò non lasciava la moglie!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*.....*

Io ci penserei che si è concessa a gaucci dai...mi bloccherei....ma si può?


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo lo preferite?


 
Asu, ti prego, mi fai andare di traverso il pranzo...e poi Lui ha detto che dobbiamo smettere di lamentarci e lavorare di più quindi sciò, andare a produrre, basta cazzeggi sul forum che altrimenti ce lo fa chiudere!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Così pare. Ricordo che all'epoca in cui si misero assieme era venuto fuori sui giornali che lui aveva litigato con il suo ex convivente per riavere indietro il suo barboncino....e poi questo si fa paladino della famiglia e dei valori cristiani...ipocrita. Che la figlia fighetta, quella della Milano bene, è una figlia legittimata ossia che l'ha *avuta dalla Valeria* quand'era ancora sposato con la precedente molgie e poi l'ha legittimata con le nozze lo sapevate?


 
ammazzao...altro che novella 2000  

	
	
		
		
	


	








bastardi ..i ricchi non piangono


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente si ravana


 guarda...me lo vedo .anzi...rimuovo


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*m.m*

Con daniela già era in crisi....comunque almeno la moglie aveva spessore...ma questa dai....na smutandata...e nemmeno gaiarda...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Asu, ti prego, mi fai andare di traverso il pranzo...e poi Lui ha detto che dobbiamo smettere di lamentarci e lavorare di più quindi sciò, andare a produrre, basta cazzeggi sul forum che altrimenti ce lo fa chiudere!


così imparate a darmi della faccetta di culo


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con daniela già era in crisi....comunque almeno la moglie aveva spessore...ma questa dai....na smutandata...e nemmeno gaiarda...!!


 E dire che un parà della folgore si era sparato per lei...


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> così imparate a darmi della faccetta di culo


 
Nun te se pò guardà!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Nun te se pò guardà!


lapidiamola!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamola!!!


vuoi la guerra??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamola!!!


anche tu?


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi la guerra??


ne rimarrà solo uno!!


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E dire che un parà della folgore si era sparato per lei...


 
Questo numero di novella 2000 me lo sono perso...domani protesto con la mia parrucchiera!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ne rimarrà solo uno!!


guarda che il tuo è fuori gioco da un bel pezzo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*m.m*

Forse quando ha scoperto che si dava a gaucci senior?Cmq oggettivamente è carina....però...pensare che è stat deflorata da qull'esser abbominevole...mio dio....


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che il tuo è fuori gioco da un bel pezzo...


ma ho ritirato la mia tessera al pd! 
a volte ritornano


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Tiè


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tiè


 













   o..non sei mai contenta te


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse quando ha scoperto che si dava a gaucci senior?Cmq oggettivamente è carina....però...pensare che è stat deflorata da qull'esser abbominevole...mio dio....


 No, parlo di Daniela... quando lo lasciò per Gianfranco, questo si è sparato allo stomaco.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse quando ha scoperto che si dava a gaucci senior?Cmq o*ggettivamente è carina*....però...pensare che è stat deflorata da qull'esser abbominevole...mio dio....


 pare un castorino


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*m:m*

Poraccio...!Cmq Daniela un bel personale dai...certo...mi sa che anche lei con la mutanda allegra....


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*

Castorino a pecorino,niente male...!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare un castorino


 
ma dddai.....


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma dddai.....


 ha la gengiva invadente


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poraccio...!Cmq Daniela un bel personale dai...certo...mi sa che anche lei con la mutanda allegra....


Una fuori di testa parecchio... karate, poligono, abbastanza nota nell'area da giovincella. Direi che al maritino è andata bene...


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha la gengiva invadente


confermo.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> confermo.


 Hai un avatar orrendo... da esorcismo!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai un avatar orrendo... da esorcismo!


 
finchè l'altra non si leva il pirla lo tengo !!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> confermo.


confermo pure io.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> confermo pure io.


obiettivamente non ci si può guardare...poi uno sotto l'altro


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Io volevo metter una foto della Garfagna ma non se ne trova una vestita mannaggia!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

non negate che pecca di gengva, oltre che di gusto in fatto di uomini....


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*M.M*

Insomma quelle ai pisellini gli danno del TU......


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma quelle ai pisellini gli danno del TU......


 Il Lei lo avevano abolito, d'altronde...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

vabbè, lo cambio giusto perchè siete voi


----------



## lale75 (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, lo cambio giusto perchè siete voi


 
Marò Asu, che giornata c'hai???


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Marò Asu, che giornata c'hai???


durissima


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*M.M*

eppure preferisco sempre aver accanto una che da del LEI al mio LUI!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> eppure preferisco sempre aver accanto una che da del LEI al mio LUI!!!


 il rispetto innanzi tutto





ahahahahahaha


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> eppure preferisco sempre aver accanto una che da del LEI al mio LUI!!!


 E il tuo lui cosa da a lei?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E il tuo lui cosa da a lei?


del voi?


----------

